# FS: NIB Daiwa BG8000 **SOLD**



## BeachBob

Loaded with 65lb braid and an 80lb shock leader - never fished, never stuck on a rod, just spooled with line. Box and papers included.

*SOLD* - payment via check or MO, no trades.


----------

